# Storing 5th Wheel Camper in Arizona



## Sir Walter (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey guys, not sure if this is the right place to post my question, but here goes. Starting next year, my wife and I will be spending Jan to April down in Lake Havasu, Arizona. We want to store the camper the rest of the year down there, getting too old to trailer a 34 footer from Mi. every year lol. What are some tips for outside storage in extreme summer heat that Arizona is known for? We have a 2010 Everest and we want to keep it looking as new as we can so we need advice from experienced "Snowbirds". Thanks, Tom


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Just spitballing here, but if it were me, I would find a nice indoor location to store the rig. Keeping it out of the harmful UV rays will be your best bet for longevity. Maybe a place nearby your vacation spot where you can tow just a short ways.
May even be less expensive than storing at the park.


----------



## Hauptmann6 (Oct 19, 2012)

Big Reds said:


> Just spitballing here, but if it were me, I would find a nice indoor location to store the rig. Keeping it out of the harmful UV rays will be your best bet for longevity. Maybe a place nearby your vacation spot where you can tow just a short ways.
> May even be less expensive than storing at the park.


Agreed. Get it out of the sun.


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

When you are in Arizona this year, ask the other snow birds what they do to store their campers. If you talk to enough people, one of them might be an old pro at storing a camper in hot conditions. Another option would be to visit the local rv dealer and ask for tips. A nice fitted cover and tire covers would probably help alot also. Removing anything that could burst from pressure due to heat sounds like a good idea. Aerosols, pump sprays [I've seen these leak when exposed to cold and then warm], canned goods, [saw these explode on a grill once], or any air tight container. Just my thoughts.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Just thinking outside the box........how much would storage cost, vs.....you pay for my plane ticket and gas.....I'll go get it and drive it up for you. Would give me a chance to visit family in Arizona, see some of the sights.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Sir Walter said:


> Hey guys, not sure if this is the right place to post my question, but here goes. Starting next year, my wife and I will be spending Jan to April down in Lake Havasu, Arizona. We want to store the camper the rest of the year down there, getting too old to trailer a 34 footer from Mi. every year lol. What are some tips for outside storage in extreme summer heat that Arizona is known for? We have a 2010 Everest and we want to keep it looking as new as we can so we need advice from experienced "Snowbirds". Thanks, Tom


PM Neapolis

He's a full timer and spent the entire year down in Florida this year. There's quite a few snow birds that leave their units down there for the summer buttoned up. You know how retired folks are, they talk about everything (at length...) :lol: 

I would agree about spray cans, solvents, ect. Might also want to consider a solar vent or a full cover and crack the ones you have.

Another concern would be the Haboobs (sand storms). That stuff's nasty.


----------



## Sir Walter (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, been in touch with a friend of a friend lol who will point me in the direction when I get down there.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Sir Walter said:


> Thanks for the replies, been in touch with a friend of a friend lol who will point me in the direction when I get down there.


Beaudry RV.................they take care of everything for my parents, pick-up, winterize, storage,


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

We have some friends that are in Arizona and they have one huge complaint, which they've talked to me about. Its the LACK of humidity. Last year their unit started having problems with everything drying out. They said that it "snapped, crackled and popped". They had problems with cabinets cracking. Their only choice was a HUMIDIFIER in the 5th wheel.

They sold their home and are full time RV'ers now, with a new unit delivered last fall. You should certainly check with someone down there concerning closing it up in the summer.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

I have left mine in extended storage in the past and mostly left it with a dealer. I did put it in a few different storage lots for up to 3 - 4 months.

If you will be moving it to a location for the winter when you head south for, try to arrange the move to your location once you get down there when you arrange storage. That will save you from taking your truck south, just to move it on and off site.If you will be moving around, different story.

I never stored in extreme heat, but would certainly take care of and protect the battery, tires and exterior.


----------

